# Schwinn Americans for the 4th of July!



## schwinnlax (Jul 3, 2019)

Let's see those Schwinn Americans for the 4th!

Here's my '55 mens and '56 women's frame Americans.


----------



## phantom (Jul 3, 2019)

Love the bendix two speed manual hubs and shifter. Here is my El Cheapo 4th of July Schwinn rider.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 3, 2019)

There is a couple in my to do pile. All 54's.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 3, 2019)

Oh, and a 55 that was being transformed into a tiger.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jul 4, 2019)

My '63 American Klunker


----------



## undercover_poe (Jul 4, 2019)

happy 4th!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikepaulie (Jul 4, 2019)

May 19, 1964 was a rather uneventful Tuesday other than this two-speed canti bein’ born in Chicago, Illinois, USA. Go USA!


----------



## bikepaulie (Jul 4, 2019)

February 8, 1965? Not much else happened ‘cept this two-speed step-through bein’ born. Go USA!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th


----------



## gkeep (Jul 4, 2019)

My Nov. 1958 American.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2019)

'64




Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2019)

Well, technically, it’s a 70 Typhoon, but I couldn’t resist.
God Bless America!


----------



## bobsbikes (Jul 5, 2019)

heres mine and the wife 64 Schwinn American deluxeView attachment 1025266


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 6, 2019)

Very nice matched set, right down to the racks!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## REC (Jul 6, 2019)

The Americans - in three sizes
1961 20"



1965 24"



1965 26"



The 20" one was originally black and pretty well in need of paint, so when it got the makeover, I stuck with black 
The other two are original paint ones

Happy Independence Day!!

REC


----------



## bobsbikes (Jul 6, 2019)

schwinnlax said:


> Very nice matched set, right down to the racks!



thank you


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 6, 2019)

...


----------



## Tim s (Jul 11, 2019)

Very nice. Tim


----------

